# Sparrows digging holes



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I was watching what I think were sparrows burrowing holes in some dirt. At first I thought they were trying to either make a nest or they were trying to hide from something, but then I got the idea that maybe they were taking a dirt bath. They all seemed to enjoy doing it and they would chase others away from a hole one of them had created. Then they would get in the hole and just wallow away in the dirt creating a deeper hole.

Can someone tell me just what they were doing this for? It looks like they were trying to take a dirt bath which to me sounds crazy because I think if they wanted a bath, they'd use water instead. Why would a bird prefer a dirt bath over a normal water bath or were these sparrows doing it for some other reason? Do they just do it to relieve themselves of itches, to keep themselves cool? It was really hot today and they were just wallowing away in those holes they had created. (The landscape people won't be too happy about their holes).


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Garye,

I heard it was to get the lice off of themselves. I have no idea if this is true.
It is just something that I was told.

Feather


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I see sparrows do that all the time it can actualy keep tic's off the feathers and yep its true.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Garye, Feather is right.

Various specie such as the sparow use dirt baths to rid themselves of mites and other parasites and to keep their wings clean. After doing this, they tend to preen themselves. 

Bathing in the dirt will "exfoliate" their feathers so they are brighter for mating season too.

We have many, any sparrows in our back yard. They are fun to watch.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, I often see the sparrows by me taking dirt baths everyday! Very cute.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> It was really hot today and they were just wallowing away in those holes they had created. (The landscape people won't be too happy about their holes).


 Just tell them to be thankful it was sparrows taking dirt baths and not ducks dabbling ...

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Terry, you do have a good point. Anyways, they shouldn't complain too much. If the sparrows are messing up, it means more business for them.

Thanks everyone for explaining why they were doing this. I had no real clue.

Amazing what a little dirt will do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There are some species of dove that also take dirt baths, like the Spotted Ground Dove, I have read. They do this frequently in hot weather.


----------

